# 1980-1982 Model? Long 360 PTO Shaft Removal



## Cody Brown (Mar 7, 2020)

My mom was brush hogging with my grandpas tractor about 5 years ago and broke the PTO shaft. Now I need to replace it, but am having a very difficult time figuring out howto remove it. I am not referring to the PTO shaft that connects the implement to the tractor, I mean the shaft that comes out of the rear of the tractor to connect the pto driveline from the implement to the tractor. Photos of the tractor along with the broken shaft are attached also.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Cody Brown. I see from your last picture that the driveshaft cover is missing from the rear end, just above the PTO shaft. Hope you still have it.
There is a repair manual in our manuals section that will help you disassemble, fix and reassemble the PTO unit. Section B.VII
Keep us posted on your repair as you go.
This might be what you are looking for. Give 'em a call.
https://www.tractorjoe.com/parts/p/tx17278-shaft-pto-output/mt/tractor/b/long/m/360/?c=420&sc=1438


----------



## Cody Brown (Mar 7, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Cody Brown. I see from your last picture that the driveshaft cover is missing from the rear end, just above the PTO shaft. Hope you still have it.
> There is a repair manual in our manuals section that will help you disassemble, fix and reassemble the PTO unit. Section B.VII
> Keep us posted on your repair as you go.
> This might be what you are looking for. Give 'em a call.
> https://www.tractorjoe.com/parts/p/tx17278-shaft-pto-output/mt/tractor/b/long/m/360/?c=420&sc=1438


Thank you Pogobill. I have that manual already and thought I had scoured every page of it including that one, but I think I missed the line about removing the fixing screws and removing the rear axle housing cover. This looks more invasive than I was hoping it was going to be, so if anyone could confirm that I am on the right track that would be great. Got all the fluid drained and removed the bolts already but that cover is pretty stuck, so I'm going to reassess the situation before banging on it too much to make sure I do in fact have all the bolts removed that I need to be so I don't break anything.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The cover is probably stuck with whatever gasket material was last used. There are a couple dowel pins between the cover and the main housing, but it's probably just being stubborn. IF you have all the bolts out, the cover will come off. Don't be afraid to smack on it. 

The tractor follows a common Fiat design, built along the lines of this one.

https://partstore.agriculture.newho...64d85f0c&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr61964ar298443


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Cody,
You can find a replacement PTO shaft at the following tractor salvage yards:

Russells Tractor Parts
Scottsboro, Alabama
Phone:  (256) 259-6059

MID SOUTH SALVAGE
Decatur, Alabama
Phone:  (256) 353-5661


----------



## Cody Brown (Mar 7, 2020)

Great News!!! I got all the bolts removed, and sure enough it was super stuck. I was able to use a flat head screwdriver and a mallet to separate the rear cover from the transmission. It was definitely a lot of effort, but once it was loose, the whole thing literally fell apart right to the exact point that I needed to be to remove the securing nut from the other end of the PTO shaft. Now it's time to get parts ordered.

Edit ** Thanks for all the help, and sorry it took so long to get back on, as I was traveling for work the last 2 weeks


----------



## Cody Brown (Mar 7, 2020)

So wouldn't you know it, I got this shaft replaced (Took less than 3 hours) (Better than I expected since this was my first attempt), got it all put back together, put the PTO oil seal in place and was just about ready to put fluid back in and realized, I forgot to reinstall the snap ring securing the rear PTO output shaft bearing in place right behind said oil seal. Luckily it's an easy access thing to get to and fix and shouldn't take more than about 20 minutes, but now waiting on more parts. Pretty sure that seal isn't coming back out without damaging it so I guess i'll need to order a new one. Also was reported that it had some issues with the 3 point lift before it was parked so i pulled the plate from the hydraulic cylinder on the right side of the tractor just below the engine block and found (probably not the entire problem) there wasn't even a filter installed. Lots of metal shavings attached to what appears to be a sort of magnetic rod that normally goes through the center of the cylindrical filter (which was missing)(must have been pulled out and not reinstalled at some point in the last 40 years), so ordering a filter to install there with my new oil seal before re-filling with fluid. Thanks for all the advice, and will update once everything is back together and operational (or not operational LOL, I guess we will see)


----------



## Cody Brown (Mar 7, 2020)

Follow up question/This was the PTO shaft and brush hog that was being used when the shaft was broken in the tractor. I have put it all together and tested it. Works great, but my question is, should I replace the system? I can't find a reasonable explanation as to why the shaft on the tractor broke in the first place, except that I can't find a place for a shear bolt (where it would be effective as all shafts are splined) and it appears that if this is a slip clutch in the system, it is frozen up so badly I can't get it to free up. How do i determine what to replace it with? The u-joints are a little wonky so i'm feeling like by the time i invest in a slip clutch and new u-joints i might as well just replace the PTO shaft with either a shaft with a shear bolt setup or a slip clutch but need to determine pros and cons of both styles and also what series/style I need?


----------

